# The Things We Do For Rasins



## LaughingKidsRanch (Sep 30, 2013)

Minnie Pearl & Aretha put on a Show for Rasins!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Too cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:lovey:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Too cute!!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

as their namesakes they are certainly entertainers.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg that's too cute!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is so cute. I haven't tried raisins yet. So far haven't found much that they will eat for treats..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..what cuties


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What cuties! 

Frosty, have you tried animal crackers? Our girls love them!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, how cute is that? 

Frosty, mine love apple/cinnamon horse treats. Some of the girls will stick their noses in my pockets to get to them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I used raisins to do an obstacle course with mine...they'll do anything for those!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------



## joannesgoats (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice! My two love love raisins.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

How cute!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are soo adorable!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe how cute!!


----------

